# Lateral Transfers



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Thoughts on Lateral Transfers (civil service dept to civil service dept in Mass)? Some say it is unfair to those on the LIST. Others say it is good for a department to be able to hire a qualified Officer with experience. I can see both sides of the argument. Any thoughts?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Those on the list complaining may change their story once hired...


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

1) I've already informed my agency that I will be a "free agent" on or about Sept. 1 and will be actively seeking a lateral transfer to another civil service agency in and around the great City of Boston. I have 26 years in the civil service system and only need 7 more for 80% but the thought of wearing a snorkel to work to breath through the fecal matter in and around the building has become too much. 
I know the grass isn't always greener but at this point, I'll take mud on the other side.
Gladly open for suggestions.

2) As for fairness to individuals on new hire lists; it's always all about money! Chiefs save boatloads on training costs and essentially can pick who they want and don't want as laterals without worrying about litigation expenses at HRD because they went into the next band. By taking 3 or 4 laterals, a department can save thousands to be wasted elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

IMO, once you earn a spot of a CS department then pulling a lateral is no one's business except the chief you're leaving and the chief you're going to. The people on the "list" can suck it if they don't like it.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Some say it is unfair? Who? Those who are on the LIST? It is a just a list with names on it. Maybe the Chief does not like the quality of the people on the LIST.


I agree. I really don't see a downside here, except for the department losing the officer. The new chief gets a proven member, without the cost and time of training some newbie up to speed. What's the problem? People on the list are unknowns, as far as any department is concerned.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> I agree. I really don't see a downside here, except for the department losing the officer. The new chief gets a proven member, without the cost and time of training some newbie up to speed. What's the problem? People on the list are unknowns, as far as any department is concerned.


I work with some laterals who from what I can see are exemplary officers! It's not only cost effective but they earned their spots the hard way (some of them serving on 6-8 departments, working auxiliary, part-time or summertime work) grinding it out to finally obtain a position on the subsequent department. They have prior experience that some of those on the list do not. Some of these guys are the nicest and most professional of men who've uprooted or temporarily split their families to take on these positions. The last set of laterals in my department (it may have been the only set thus far) has had to accept an entire academy class (that had graduated months after the lats too the streets) as having seniority over them (since the academy class commenced the accademy prior to the laterals starting their refresher/qualification typr courses). That could (correct me if I'm wrong) extremely problematic if in an unstable economy, we have a proposition 2 and a half in which case they would subsequently be the first to go in spite of all the sacrifices that they had made. They never complain (as far as I know) and I've been partnered with a few.

So if some on the list would choose to open their mouths then they may pucker them back up and kiss the behinds of the laterals...they can kiss mine as well! Besides, as others have stated, it opens up more slots on other departments and those list whiners can grind it out as the laterals had! Those on the LIST? THOSE ON THE LIST??? They can talk when they get on...or at least get a card! Who was that coach with that great quote? Mora? "Playoffs? Playoffs???"


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Grasshopper said:


> The last set of laterals in my department (it may have been the only set thus far) has had to accept an entire academy class (that had graduated months after the lats too the streets) as having seniority over them (since the academy class commenced the accademy prior to the laterals starting their refresher/qualification typr courses). That could (correct me if I'm wrong) extremely problematic if in an unstable economy, we have a proposition 2 and a half in which case they would subsequently be the first to go in spite of all the sacrifices that they had made.


It could become beyond extremely problematic, considering some CS departments are not hiring right now specifically because they don't want to be in the position to either hire or bypass the former Boston Municipal people who are sitting at the top of every CS list due to their status of being "laid off".

I'm not saying I agree with that strategy, but it is what it is. Any CS police officer who is laid off within the next few years will fall behind the former Boston Municipal people in the pecking order, which seems to be effectively a death sentence as far as being hired in this current climate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> It could become beyond extremely problematic, considering some CS departments are not hiring right now specifically because they don't want to be in the position to either hire or bypass the former Boston Municipal people who are sitting at the top of every CS list due to their status of being "laid off".
> 
> I'm not saying I agree with that strategy, but it is what it is. Any CS police officer who is laid off within the next few years will fall behind the former Boston Municipal people in the pecking order, which seems to be effectively a death sentence as far as being hired in this current climate.


That post makes me want to trow so many questions up on the board (with my own preconceived notions) but I promised myself I would be a good girl not contributing to rumor mills on here. *self restraint*


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

The people that are lateraling have already waited for their turn on the list and have been hired by civil services rules.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree with those who support LATERALS TRANSFERS between CS departments. These are proven Officers, you know they won't quit day 1 of the academy and they are just fellow OFFICERS trying to get on a better department or trying to get closer to home etc. Those waiting on the list may be top notch candidates but they may also be slugs who have not proven anything.


----------

